# Light Grey Suit



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I have seen a couple of lighter grey suits in stores lately, and I was considering purchasing one because it is a colour I do not currently own. Of course, I want to be sure this colour is usable. It is probably a shade or two lighter than medium grey. All the ones I have seen are solids, although some have a texture to them (but no stripes).

So my questions are:
1. Is light grey wearable to the office (business casual environment, tie optional)?
2. Is light grey wearable to summer weddings/daytime events?

My hunch is that the less-formal nature of business casual will allow for a light grey suit colour. I also think a light grey would be a clever alternative to a charcoal suit for weddings in the summer.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Most of the suits that I see that come across as a light grey are either a glen plaid or tick weave, something along those lines. They appear as a solid light grey from a distance but the patterns are visible up close. Personally I would prefer this over a solid light grey suit and would find it acceptable for business in the summer.

Cruiser


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's fine for both!


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Light grey suit with a black/charcoal knitted tie, polished black shoes and a white shirt is a very sleek look for weddings or the office.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Yes and yes. I'd say go for it, although I'd favor a colored tie, striped or paisley.

Oh yeah, and although you say a tie is optional in your work environment, in my view a tie is not optional when you're wearing a suit.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have three light grey suits....*

all of which are suitable for the office and other functions. One is a grey POW plaid with a lt blue deco stripe, a solid lt gey, and a light grey stripe. They go well with a variety of shirts and ties. I also wear them with spectators (black& white and chestnut and white), antique tan C&J Weymouth, and black shoes. I wear pink and blue shirts with constrasting collars and cuffs, lavender shirts, navy and lt blue stripe shirt- there is no end to combinations which are appropriate for lt grey. A perfect summer suit.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree, yes and yes! I only recently became a fan of the lighter grey suits...2 I particularly like are light grey herringbone and light grey sharkskin...I think adding a little texture to the grey makes it a bit less blah


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with everyone. Light tan shoes look amazing with a light gray suit.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The wardrobe girl just reminded me....*

I have a lt grey sharkskin also. Maybe I'll wear it to dinner tonight.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> I agree with everyone. Light tan shoes look amazing with a light gray suit.


I guess that's the other question. What shoes are optimal with a light grey suit? I assume black and burgundy/merlot both work, but perhaps brown is a good choice here too.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> I have a lt grey sharkskin also. Maybe I'll wear it to dinner tonight.


 Special occasion??


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes for both.

Any suit will need matching to the circumstances of either of these,, but certainly one would have a useful place in your wardrobe.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Absolutely to light gray!


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

+1, light grey is a beautiful and versatile suit color; fine for office (business formal, not just business casual) and weddings. I don't think burgundy goes well with light grey, although I like black shoes; tan or caramel would be my first choice by far.


----------



## Shneider (Mar 21, 2008)

JibranK said:


> Light grey suit with a black/charcoal knitted tie, polished black shoes and a white shirt is a very sleek look for weddings or the office.


+1, however it must be more impeccable and well fitting than a darker suit, also not so good if you are on the heavy
side (brings a Goodyear blimp to mind)


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

I think this look on me works. I'd wear it sans tie to work (business casual) or a wedding if the mood struck me. It's a light gray sharkskin-like color.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the suit, but what's up with the pockets? As a sartorial newbie, I don't think I've ever seen pockets shaped that way before.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

teddyriley said:


> I think this look on me works. I'd wear it sans tie to work (business casual) or a wedding if the mood struck me. It's a light gray sharkskin-like color.


Now THAT is a looker. Wonderful outfit: suit, shoes, tie; I love them all.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

bluesmobile_440 said:


> I like the suit, but what's up with the pockets? As a sartorial newbie, I don't think I've ever seen pockets shaped that way before.


They're slanted pockets, typically found on tweed hunting clothing. Recently, they've come in vogue for designers of lounge suits.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Just bought one of these from Jos A Bank. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a gray glen check suit (with blue windowpane) that appears light gray from a distance. I've wondered about it for serious business occasions (but have worn it anyway). Glen check (or "glen plaid") came into being, IIRC, as a recreational pattern and, at least originally, was seen as too jaunty for business. How would everyone see a gray glen check for business--and, for that matter, for weddings?


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

teddyriley said:


> I think this look on me works. I'd wear it sans tie to work (business casual) or a wedding if the mood struck me. It's a light gray sharkskin-like color.


Wow. That looks just great.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

bluesmobile_440 said:


> I like the suit, but what's up with the pockets? As a sartorial newbie, I don't think I've ever seen pockets shaped that way before.


Slanted hacking pockets. I noticed after ordering the suit (it's MTM), I would have preferred regular horizontal pockets, but i think it's still nice. I can easily tuck the flaps into the pockets and they look like slanted jetted-pockets, to minimize the effect.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I like medium to light grey for summer. Excellent suit for most summer occasions when paired with the appropriate accessories.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

JayJay said:


> I like medium to light grey for summer. Excellent suit for most summer occasions when paired with the appropriate accessories.


I wear light grey suits in summer weight fabric rather than poplin suits. Poplin suits have a tendency to make me look washed out.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Would a light grey with white pinstripes be good or a solid light grey like teddieriley has be better.

I already have 2 pinstripe suits.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

dragon said:


> Would a light grey with white pinstripes be good or a solid light grey like teddieriley has be better.
> 
> I already have 2 pinstripe suits.


Both good. I have a pearl gray pinstripe that I really like, as well as a solid light gray.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

topbroker said:


> Both good. I have a pearl gray pinstripe that I really like, as well as a solid light gray.


I too have a pinstripe (cloth described as silver) which I find an ideal Friday suit but I suspect will end up becoming a summer workhorse.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a medium grey pinstripe for summer, too. My light grey solid, grey pinstripe, and a navy solid in light weight summer fabric represent my summer suits.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

dragon said:


> Would a light grey with white pinstripes be good or a solid light grey like teddieriley has be better.
> 
> I already have 2 pinstripe suits.


I don't think I would want 2 light grey suits so I might just go ahead and get the solid light grey one from WW Chan about $1200. The pinstripe from Canali would be about $1800+


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am now wearing a Hickey Freeman 2-button SB suit very similar to the one posted by Liberty Ship and I wear it all the time to the office (and elsewhere). It's a very flexible garment, and I wear it with black, chili and number 8 shell cordovan shoes.


----------



## gumercindo (Jul 2, 2007)

teddy- very nice! are those mackays?


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

gumercindo said:


> teddy- very nice! are those mackays?


G&Gs in vintage pine. I also have Mackays in Edwardian. The G&Gs are by far much nicer and fit a hell of a lot better, on my feet anyway.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

teddyriley said:


> Slanted hacking pockets. I noticed after ordering the suit (it's MTM), I would have preferred regular horizontal pockets, but i think it's still nice. I can easily tuck the flaps into the pockets and they look like slanted jetted-pockets, to minimize the effect.


It's a great suit and fantastic shoes and, normally, I like slanted pockets. But when I look at this picture, I can't help thinking that the angle of the pockets is accentuating a slight 'roundness' from the hip to the stomach area that isn't entirely flattering. I may be being hyper-critical in the grand scheme of a good outfit but it's an interesting effect to note. I suspect that, with the coat open, you won't have that problem. And you can minimize the effect as you suggest.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

When i rolled around the studios in LA I wore a light grey glen plaid suit. It is excellent for business in warmer weather. And it is excellent for anything... sadly it is gigantic on me now, so I need buy another sometime in my size.

That kind of suit really translates across space, time, and function. Feel my tears running.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

Rossini said:


> It's a great suit and fantastic shoes and, normally, I like slanted pockets. But when I look at this picture, I can't help thinking that the angle of the pockets is accentuating a slight 'roundness' from the hip to the stomach area that isn't entirely flattering. I may be being hyper-critical in the grand scheme of a good outfit but it's an interesting effect to note. I suspect that, with the coat open, you won't have that problem. And you can minimize the effect as you suggest.


I see what you mean. I can easily tuck the flaps into the pocket and they look jetted. I think the "roundness" also comes across from the fact that this I'm merely posing in front of the camera. I think in movement, this effect isn't present.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

^ I think that some folks on this and other forums get hung up over minutiae in photographs that exist only in the split-second, usually posed moment of capture. Clothing is seen primarily in movement, in real world contexts, from a wide variety of angles (does anyone post back shots?).


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Preu Pummel said:


> When i rolled around the studios in LA I wore a light grey glen plaid suit. It is excellent for business in warmer weather. And it is excellent for anything... sadly it is gigantic on me now, so I need buy another sometime in my size.
> 
> That kind of suit really translates across space, time, and function. Feel my tears running.


I saw that suit by Belvest and it was beautiful, very beautiful. I'd cry too


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

topbroker said:


> ^ I think that some folks on this and other forums get hung up over minutiae in photographs that exist only in the split-second, usually posed moment of capture. Clothing is seen primarily in movement, in real world contexts, from a wide variety of angles (does anyone post back shots?).


Of course, but it's all we have to go on. And only pointed out, at least in this case, in an attempt to be constructive. :icon_smile:


----------



## WhyMe (May 18, 2007)

teddyriley,
Who made your suits and shoes?


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

WhyMe said:


> teddyriley,
> Who made your suits and shoes?


WW Chan (suit) and G&G (shoes).


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

1. Yes

2. Yes


----------

